# Stump coffee Table



## GS-76 (Jul 14, 2021)

Putting the finish on this latest project. Myrtle stump base with 28" x 1-1/2" Myrtle top.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5 | Creative 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 14, 2021)

Awesome table! Love the rustic look of the stump! How heavy is this table? Chuck


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 14, 2021)

Probably approx 50# -60#

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jul 19, 2021)

Very nice table Gary. It'll go great with that bench you made. I'd pick the spot I want it in carefully because I wouldn't want to have to move that one around very often.


----------



## TimR (Jul 20, 2021)

Wow, very cool. Love how that one root looks like a clawed paw (hand??)


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 20, 2021)

That is so cool. See the curl on the root leg on the left side first pic!?!!! Woooo


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 20, 2021)

Pretty stuff for a tree stump.


----------

